#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Marathon 2008 Press Confererence

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Marathon Press Confererence.*
On 20th July, the Pattaya Marathon 2008 will take place and on Thursday, Khun Prachar, the Governor of Chonburi Province led a press conference to officially announce details of this year’s race which is a highlight of the Pattaya Events Calendar. The race will start and finish in front of Soi 4 on Pattaya Beach Road and there will be 4 other races apart from the main Marathon race itself. The first race which will get underway at 4.20am is the wheelchair race which will be followed by the Marathon Race at 4.30am. At 5am, the Half Marathon will begin, followed by the Quarter Marathon at 5.30am. The last race to get underway will be the Student race at 6am. This is Pattaya’s 15th Annual Marathon and the male and female winners of the main Marathon Race will win a Trophy and 200,000 Baht in cash. A cash bonus will be paid for the winner if he or she breaks the course record which is currently set by Joel Kemboi from Kenya who won last years men’s race in a time of 2hrs 19min 38secs and Feri Subnafeu from Indonesia who won the women’s race in 2003 in a time of 2hrs 51min 49secs. For more information on the Marathon you can log on to Welcome to Pattaya Marathon 2008 

12
44
44 
Pattaya One News 


*Pattaya Marathon 2003* 
YouTube - pattaya marathon '03


*2007 Pattaya Marathon Pictures and Videos*

----------

